# Top 10 Organized Rides ...



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

In Oregon. According to the Oregonian.

The 10 best bike rides in Oregon, according to cyclists | OregonLive.com


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

I was going to say RACC was one of my favorites (it is) but it dawned on me Clark County is in Washington. 
That's probably why it's not on this list!!!


----------

